# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të personave të humbur >  Financusi mirëbërës i Spitalit të Gjirokastrës

## gjirfabe

Pak dite me pare ne librin "Babai yne Medari" shkruar nga  Ylli Medar 
Shtylla mesoj nje fakt interesant:

_"Qe ne vitin e pare kur Dr. Medar Shtylla u emerua minister i Shendetesise, 
merr nje leter nga nje gjirokastrit  me banim te hershem ne Amerike me anen 
e se ciles, ai, shqiptaro-amerikani deshironte te jepte nje ndihme per 
Shqiperine. Une, thote ai, desheroj qe te ndertoj ne qytetin tim te lindjes, 
ne Gjirokaster, nje spital per te semuret, qe te sherohen e te jene ne jete. 
C'do shpenzim qe do te nevojitet do te mbulohet nga une.

Ministri njoftoj kryeministrin Hoxha qe e pranoj ndihmen e ofruar. Spitali 
sipas  projektit amerikan nisi te ndertohet me vitin 1948 dhe perfundoj ne 
vitin 1954. Nuk dihet as emri se kush ishte ky investitor zemerbardhe dhe sa 
kushtoj ndertimi i tij..."_

Ka qene ne traditen e vendit tone qe shqiptare te larguar nga vendlindja 
kur "ziheshin" mire nga gjendja ekonomike aty ku mergonin,  investonin ne 
vepra publike ne vendin e tyre (ne ndertimin e urave, krojeve, puseve, 
kishave, xhamive, shkollave, spitaleve, etj.) dhe zakonisht ato mbanin emrin 
e mireberesit. Por kjo gje nuk ndothte gjate kohes se komunizmit ne Shqiperi 
edhe pse investime te tilla nuk kane munguar.

Per spitalin e Gjirokastres ne popull eshte thene fillimisht se ndertohet 
nga jugosllavet, megjithse ai ne asnje rast te shkruar nuk hyn ne listen 
"veprave" qe ndihmuan jugosllavet (qe fillon me "fabriken" e  litarit ne 
Rogozhine per te cilen kishte shume nevoje Partia).

Do te ishte me shume vlere qe te gjendej emri i ketij mireberesi dhe shuma 
qe ai ka shpenzuar. Me siguri ne arshivat e Ministrise se Shendetesise apo 
ato qendrore duhet te keta dokumentacion te kohes per kete rast, ndofta dhe 
ne shtypin shqiptar te kohes ketu ne Amerike. Kushdo qe di diçka rreth ketij 
fakti apo mund te gjej ndonje materjal le ta bej publik.

Nje pllake perkujtimore falnderuese ne hyrje te Spitalit "Omer Nishani"  ku 
te permendet investitori i tij do qe gjeja me e mire qe mund te behej ne 
kete rast.

Me posht po vendos te skanuar librin dhe faqet qe bejne fjale per kete rast.

----------


## Brari

shum teme interesante o gjirfab..

patjeter qe ne arkivat e shtetit duhet te jene informacionet e sakta.. per kte ceshtje.

mire eshte te hapim nje teme per filantropet tane te shquar..

ti harrosh ata eshte nje faqezeze per nje popull..

mirnjohja eshte virtyti me i larte i njeriut por dhe i nje populli..

----------

